

Another meta-comic: Garfield Minus Garfield - jazzychad
http://garfieldminusgarfield.net/

======
jazzychad
While we're on the subject of Marmaduke Explained and XKCD Explained, this is
one of my favorite meta-cartoons on the web.

~~~
ErrantX
briliant. Most meta comics usually strike me as trying too hard - but that has
such a rigidly set formulae it is excellent! Thanks,

